# How often to feed jumping spiders?



## eelnoob (Sep 17, 2009)

I just fed mines yesterday but with them being so active how do I know when to feed them again?


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 17, 2009)

feed it until it looks full and sated. what species is it? i use different feeding schedules for different spiders. just til they look fat and happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 17, 2009)

My P.audax had a fruit fly a day, he was constantly topped up 
Bloody hell i miss them 
Their not dead im just waiting for them to be sent back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheTyro (Sep 17, 2009)

My adult male P.Audax would eat every 3 or four days. I gave him small crickets ( big for him) and that seemed to be good enough for a while.

I miss him.  

My juvenile P. Regius ( I think ) will eat pretty much everything I give her when she's preparing to molt. But when she's inbetween she eats about as often as the adults do, about every 3 days. They eat when they are hungry so I tend to leave their food in the cage for when they wanna have a meal.


----------



## eelnoob (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for responses everyone


I have three different jumpers right now. 

I'm waiting on ID on this one
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1492144#post1492144



I believe this is a common Zebra?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=163399



My third specimen hides most of the time so it's hard to get pictures of but it's mostly all light brown with not much markings.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2009)

I feed my jumpers when they don't have that "chubby" look... hmmmm about every two days for slings and each week for adults; more often when they're active. If they're not visibly seen or they are noticed in their tent, I take that as a sign they want to be left alone and just do a light misting so that they have water at least. 

 I've had a few Phidippus that will take a struggling insect from tongs.


----------



## Phid Phan (Aug 10, 2020)

eelnoob said:


> Thanks for responses everyone
> 
> 
> I have three different jumpers right now.
> ...


----------



## Phid Phan (Aug 10, 2020)

Your third one might be a Tan Jumping Spider. This one is a female.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

